# IATA approved pet carrier



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi

Does anyone know where we could purchase the above in Cairo. Originally transported our cats into Egypt using IATA approved wooden crate from UK. 

Many thanks.

Cheers


----------



## dokki (Aug 17, 2011)

I think Sami's Farm, the pet shop on 26th July in Zamalek, sells some pet carriers, although not sure whether or not they'll be IATA compliant.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Maybe from here:
Carriers - Pet Shop Egypt


----------



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Dokki


----------

